# Two dumbo girls looking for their forever home!



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Contact details: PM Shadowrat, or email [email protected] 
Rescue organisation: Shadowrat 
Location: Lowestoft, Suffolk

Number of rats in group: 2
Gender: female
Age(s): Both 18 months
Name(s): Bella and Lola
Colours/varieties: Himi/siamese dumbos
Neutered: No

These two girls were loved by their owner, but her job was taking up more time and she felt the rats were getting a little ignored so wanted them to get a home where they'd get more attention.

They're very nice, handleable, curious, get on fine with other rats. Lola is the more adventurous of the two. 
We have limited space for females here, so would like to find them a nice home.
They have a clean bill of health.

I can transport these girls as far as norwich if required. 
Pictures of them can be seen here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150404491473064.412814.628043063&l=7cb0c2530b&type=1

Shadowrat ask for a donation when re-homing rats, to ensure we can continue to take in needy rats.

Thanks!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww they're so beautiful!! Any luck in finding these little girls a home? I'd love so much to be able to offer them a home as I love ratties but unforunately I don't have a cage or anything for them. But I thought I'd ask and find out how they're doing and bump their little advert up at the same time. good luck girls xx


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

No luck at all 
Only had one enquiry and they didn't seem the right people at all. I'd really love to find them somewhere soon, and its weird that no-one has asked about them. I don't usually have to wait this long to home a rat, and these girls are friendly, healthy, outgoing, mix well with others, just perfect rats and yet no-one!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aw bless them!! I really really really wish I could help. I'd love a couple of dumbo's!! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Aw bless them!! I really really really wish I could help. I'd love a couple of dumbo's!! Let me know how you get on.


If you weren't so far away, I'd have leapt at the chance to get them a good home


----------

